# Milwaukee,Grafton wisconsin 3 girls 2 boys



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

I need to find a home for 3 of my girls and 2 boys my dad has suddenly decieded they need to go, im in the grafton port area but willing to drive to milwaukee or suronding area

girls (willing to seprate for good homes):
Mama 1+ black capped and striped big girl very friendly more of an adventure rat then a lap rat
Penelope 1 ish black berk? anyways mostly black white bellie and paws she is a shoulder rat and alittle shy 
Sunshine 1+ tan/beige hooded shy needs work on socailzation however has always been more of a rat rat then a people rat also an adventure rat 

Side note on girls (none have had babies, 2 came from a bad home (penelope, mama), not spayed) 

the boys (brothers must go togther):
Ranger 6 months(black rat) he is a solid aguti/black rat friendlyer of the two alows some handling especially for treats needs work on socailzation 
Cadet 6 months berk? mostly black white under belly leeking into body most skiddish of all will accept treats 

side not on boys (came from same bad home), not neuaterd, friendly just need work on handling, do not bite! 

no rehoming fee just looking for a good home I really want my babies to be happy just asking for an update now and then to assure there doing well situation not urgent but the sooner the better


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They sound cute  I wish they were closer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZoo (Jun 20, 2013)

potiential home found will update after tonight


----------

